# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  καρδερίνα με κανάρα ζευγάρωμα.

## mariosapoel

Γεια σε όλους είμαι καινούργιος στο φορουμ και θα επιχειρήσω φετος να ζευγαρώσω καρδερινα με καναρα και θα ηθελα  μερικες συμβουλες απο εσας που εχετε εμπιρια
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! και καλως ηρθες Μαριε. 

Συμφωνα με τους ορους συμμετοχης των ιθαγενων .. 

*4. Για την ζήτηση πληροφοριών φροντίδας και αναπαραγωγής ιθαγενών , κάθε ιδιοκτήτης οφείλει στο πρώτο ποστ να δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία στην οποία θα φαίνεται καθαρά το δαχτυλίδι << κλειστου τύπου >> του πουλιού. Η διαχείριση διατηρεί το δικαίωμα της αποδοχής και περιπτώσεων πουλιών μη δαχτυλιδωμένων , εφόσον η ίδια έχει άμεση γνώση της προέλευσης τους , ως αποτέλεσμα πραγματικής εκτροφής* 

Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών.

----------


## mariosapoel

Γεια σε ολους φετος αποφασισα να προσπαθησω να ζευγαρώσω καρδερινα με καναρα και θελω μερικες συμβουλες απο εσας που εχετε εμπειρία
Ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μαριε μετεφερα την ερωτηση σου απο το νεο θεμα που ανοιξες ,εδω στο παλιο το οποιο εχεις ηδη ανοιξει και εχει απαντηθει απο τον συνδιαχειριστη μου ,δινοντας σου τις προυποθεσεις για να μπορεσουμε να συζητησουμε το θεμα σου .Σε πρωτη φαση,  παιρνω σαν δεδομενο του ανοιγματος νεου θεματος για τον ιδιο λογο ,την απειρια σου ως νεο μελος .Περιμενουμε απο εσενα τα στοιχεια ,για την καλυψη των κανονων

----------

